# Dakka Dakka Sale



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200133258403

Dakka is up for sale. Wanna do a whip round? 

I'm betting it goes for $1500 

Closest bet gets a custom rank!


----------



## Catch_22 (Jul 23, 2007)

With its average rate and a spike at the end... i say $3000


----------



## Darkmessiah (Jan 7, 2007)

$2785


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

> With its average rate and a spike at the end... i say $3000


I'd be surprised.


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

what if we already have a custom rank?

:lol: 

interesting though, who would spend that much money buying it?


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

Who knows, websites get sold all the time. I've seen listings on Ebay for £20k plus, those are businesses though. Wasting a grand on a hobby site seems pretty pointless, it obviously doesnt turnover any money or he wouldn't be selling it.

The guy buying it is probably interested in the prestige it brings "I own Dakka!"

I'm halfway through a tasty arguement on that site at the moment. :mrgreen:


According to http://www.cwire.org/website-value-calculator these are the values of the following sites


warseer - $49,895
40kforums - $785
thewarp - $595
dakka - $4,870
astronomican - $676
40konline - $5,223
tau online - $8,223
bolter and chainsword - $1,821
flame on! - $71
librarium - $3,517

heresy-online - $156 :rock: 

Games Workshop - $291,997

and to put the others to shame

Ebay - $1,627,761,464


----------



## Cadian81st (Dec 24, 2006)

Jezlad said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200133258403
> 
> Dakka is up for sale. Wanna do a whip round?
> 
> ...


$1750


----------



## hephesto (Feb 24, 2007)

I'm putting my money on 1850 :wink:

Wondering what the person buying it will do with it, used to be a great site and community.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

2k


----------



## Catch_22 (Jul 23, 2007)

with a site like that, a potential buyer with the right creativity and marketing skills can easily turn it into a money maker. I stand by my first estimate


----------



## Cadian81st (Dec 24, 2006)

yeah, but everyone knows there's no money in little plastic men! :wink:


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

> Wondering what the person buying it will do with it, used to be a great site and community.


Personally I think the site is to slow to browse efficiently. Loading pages takes so long you get bored and leave pretty quickly.

Not sure how you'd go about making money other than opening an online wargames store.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

I guessing 2.5k around about.


----------



## pathwinder14 (Dec 27, 2006)

I work for an E-commerce company. We sell online shopping carts to people. I know online stores fairly well. I bet someone will buy DakkaDakka.com and then build an online storefront attached to it. All they have to do is clean up teh code a little bit, make a few files on there smaller to allow for better browsing, and they will make a mint.

I bet it sells for $5,000.00 +


----------



## Anphicar (Dec 31, 2006)

$2759.98


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

my guess is however many dollars £1600 will buy


----------



## Cadian81st (Dec 24, 2006)

So, 3200? It's roughly a 2/1 exchange rate.


----------



## hephesto (Feb 24, 2007)

" astronomican - $676 " Cool, we're actually worth money, which of course can't outway the spiritual benefits :wink:

But back on tpoic, anybody know why DakkaDakka stopped?


----------



## hephesto (Feb 24, 2007)

Cool, my own little freewebs page is actually worth $56 8)


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

hephesto said:


> Cool, my own little freewebs page is actually worth $56 8)


shameless plug!

but, well, thats cool.


----------



## hephesto (Feb 24, 2007)

cccp_one said:


> hephesto said:
> 
> 
> > Cool, my own little freewebs page is actually worth $56 8)
> ...


Guilty :wink: , on a positive note there is a direct link to Heresy Online there!


----------



## Anphicar (Dec 31, 2006)

Oh, who cares if our sites are not $50,000! 

I'm sure eventually we will gain more respect, and personally, I'm sticking with H.O. until it dies, or I die, and i wont let IT die.

And we have better people here!


----------



## hephesto (Feb 24, 2007)

Looks like cccp_one was closest with his 3200, ended up at US $3,940.00 :wink:


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

> I work for an E-commerce company. We sell online shopping carts to people. I know online stores fairly well. I bet someone will buy DakkaDakka.com and then build an online storefront attached to it. All they have to do is clean up teh code a little bit, make a few files on there smaller to allow for better browsing, and they will make a mint.
> 
> I bet it sells for $5,000.00 +


Trust the guy with inside info to be closest!

Gratz Pathwinder, aside from cccp_one who already has a custom rank you were the closest.

PM me your desired custom rank - i'll get it changed asap. :mrgreen: 

It went for considerably more than I anticipated. As you said, not a bad bit of business for such an active site - providing the buyer puts it to good use. 

Might just be a die hard member of the forum though...


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Way to go Path!


----------



## pathwinder14 (Dec 27, 2006)

Jezlad said:


> PM me your desired custom rank - i'll get it changed asap.


You have a pm. Thanks.


----------



## Anphicar (Dec 31, 2006)

Whoop whoop!


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

> Gratz Pathwinder, aside from cccp_one who already has a custom rank you were the closest.


=[


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

He's back from his week in the woods. The soon to be locked up has returned.

Welcome back dude.


----------

